# Swim Fishy!!!!



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

All this excitement on the forums about swim baits got me to bite as well. For the past few days I have been quietly working on my version of a swimbait. 

I figured I would start a post where others could also share their swimbait photos and tips. I love looking at everyones photos. 

I searched the web for any help that I could find in regards to how to create one of these works of art. After a few days of research I jumped in with both feet.

As a result, I created a swimbait with pin-hinge mobility. I am going to seal it up and give her a test to see how well it swims and adjust any weight issues. I will then throw some paint on it this spring with my airbrush....

I plan on improving the design and materials I used, and making a few more. Hope I can get a few done so i can take them to the Cuyahoga River for some Spring Pike action!!!!


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Wow! Looks great. Cant wait to see the paint on it.


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

Looking good KSU


----------



## Jim45498 (Dec 17, 2007)

KSU, that looks like a winner


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

That thing looks like it was made in molds and joined together...very precise wood-working going on there...can't wait to here the results of your lake tests...I am interested in building a few like that as well...anxiously awaiting on your next update! Great Job!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

The fish doesn't swim quite yet....Houston we have a problem!!! haha..

I threw on some clear so that I could test this puppy out this weekend. 

Test results weren't very impressive as of yet. I got a few issues...

#1. Basswood floats....I knew this, but I didn't think much about it. Hence I need to dill some holes and put some lead into the head of the swimbait. If you don't add any weight, the bait will float on it's side.

#2. The buoyancy of the bait seems to make the hinges bind on themselves. The method I used in making the segments was basically putting a pin through 2 eyelets per segment. When you try and swim the bait, it looks like the segment is somehow binding the hinge on itself. I am going to have to see if I need to weight each individual segment with some lead so they don't bind on themselves.

I have 3 more test swim baits on the bench right now. 1 in basswood, and 2 in balsa.. I hope to have this binding issue figured out in the near future.

stay tuned...

flash---------------------------------out


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

get it working so I can have a custome bait to throw! can you make other baits too?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice looking work you did there!


----------

